# GT-R Uncovered....



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Taken yesterday... at the ring... uncovered. This is not a fake, I repeat, not a fake.

Regards,
Steve.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks nice, any Hi res pics? The head lights look a bit different, maybe it's the angle of the shot?


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry no more pics.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Im not seeing anything ?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

He means this;


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

*No picture*



Rain said:


> Im not seeing anything ?


Not seeing anything too?


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Copy, Paste, and Refresh the properties link.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Don't see something either . . .


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

Liked the earlier head lights, not taken by these...


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

this is the link to the pic
http://photos1.blogger.com/x/blogger/3545/557/1600/314689/gtr.jpg


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Photoshop, if this car was really running unmasked around Nurburgring then we would be seeing tons of high quality pics around.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

or even just 1 higher res pic, do we really believe the only pic to make it onto the net is heavily jpeg'd and tiny, dont think so


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That's probably a photoshop from the japanese magazine Best Car or alike.
The picture looks scanned from a mag.








Despite that, the headlights are looking like the Infiniti G35 coupe (the coupe Skyline V36 that will come out in Japan about the same time as the GTR)

















It grows on me , and when the first Nismo kit will be out for it, it will be a blast. . . . .hopfully


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

diddy_p said:


> this is the link to the pic
> http://photos1.blogger.com/x/blogger/3545/557/1600/314689/gtr.jpg



Sorry but that looks horrible. :bawling: 

Fat arse, big screen, pointy over complicated flattened nose.

Do not like it from this angle !!


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

i'm loving those V36 pics!


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

anyone know if its still got the planned 3.7L v6 twin turbo engine?


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

tuRBy said:


> anyone know if its still got the planned 3.7L v6 twin turbo engine?


3.7 or 3.8 seems to be what most are saying. I wont be 100% till it comes from Nissan.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

I do like this comment here to the picture (taken from the blog):
Nissan would have done soo much better to simply update the R34 platform. This new car with its hideous sloping roofline, looks by rubbermaid and probable $80k MSRP will most likely end up just another NSX; Not a bad car, just not worth it.

I think it hit the nail pretty good. Why on earth move away from the R34 design which has been so highly regarded and help build the Skyline legend and come up with an experimental scientific body like it has become?

Link:

The Hollywood Extra: Nissan GTR


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

If you look at it from a business perspective you will easily under stand why they re-did the car and didnt just refresh it (mass refresh not Ztune refresh). 

If they looked at it as most of us do, then they would have made things simple and just work what they had to make it the best. 

You also gotta see that Nissan is really going at the US market with this car, its their big push seller over here. all the people that wanted a r34 and cant get it, will PROBABLY (not certainly) buy this if they can afford to. Basically they are just trying to keep up with the pack, how well they have done that, is yet to be determined, but to me, i think they have done a good job, like this car, and will most likely get one but not the 1st few of the line, gonna wait for a few years and see is the wizards at Nismo will twinkle some of their tuning dust on this.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes i agree in part, but if they had simply done a re-make R34 then they would most probably received critisism for not making a new car totally, so really the way they have gone is the right way, but some of the styling is a little suspect, the roofline and 'fat arse' are the main bones of contention.

The rest is good


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The M3 also got a new engine after 17 years S6s. The RS4 discontinued the V6 too and the AMGs anyway have no brain anymore, V8 to V12Bi-Turbos:chairshot 

The old M3 S6 engine is legendary, along with the Honda engines. Maximum-6 Cylinders and a Material precision that gives the reliability, even with high power output.
I think in this view, the new GTR keeps its concept very well. As the Fairlady will get a V6 at 395HP N/A, Nissan still goes the way of legendary smaller angines with quality and high output.

V10 M5 is crap for me, if Hyundai would make a V10, would a V10 not anyway have at least 400HP?So doing a 500 with such a big engine is not really difficult in 2007!

Let's see what power the V6 of the GTR will get, if it will have 450HP+ and be as reliable as the RBs, they surly did the most difficult engine to do in 2008.

By the way the 3.8 Fairlady at 395HP NA, is that not the highest output of a productionV6 engine in history?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

GT-R magazine confirmed to us the other week that it will be the 3.8 litre version V*. In addition Nissan had the Nismo 3.8l engine on show at the Tokyo Auto Salon. It wasn't there for any ol' reason


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mister Chairman knows again more then the mob out there.:wavey: 

Actually as you are an icon in the Skyline world, will you be one of the first peeps to get the new GTR handed over . . .for free?

The the VQs are growing on me, the 276HP version of the first Z33 generation, was a big deception, now pushing 315HP and Nismo doing a 395HP, the engines went from avrage to supreme status . . . hopefully the GTR V6 will be the sparkling cheery from that cake.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

:clap: :clap:


gtrlux said:


> Mister Chairman knows again more then the mob out there.:wavey:


I wish! :sadwavey: It's all just a matter of listening to people and hearing what they have to say. Not least of which VP Customer Service at Nismo, and Nissan's Chief Designer and their Chief Product Specialist  :squintdan 



gtrlux said:


> will you be one of the first peeps to get the new GTR handed over . . .for free?


Now woudn't that be nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: 
..... but somehow I doubt it


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Now woudn't that be nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
> ..... but somehow I doubt it



DANG, and there was me thinking that was this years free gift for GTROC membership 

mook


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Although that picture sure does look photoshopped, Nissan do have a test mule going around the 'ring and its been there for months. A few of my friends saw it last year.


----------

